# OT: What do you Do?



## RoseCity

I always wondered, what does everyone here do for a living? 
I know some of ya's occupation's but not enough. 

That is, if anyone feels comfortable sharing...


----------



## Samuel

what?


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> I always wondered, what does everyone here do for a living?
> I know some of ya's occupation's but not enough.
> 
> That is, if anyone feels comfortable sharing...


Sure, ask everyone else but don't volunteer your own answer!:laugh: 

As for me, I build computers. I am a build instructor at Free Geek. We take donated computers, evaluate them, take them apart, recycle the parts not good enough to use or sell in our thrift store and use the good parts to rebuild the computers. The computers are then divided into three groups, the lowest group gets sold in our store, the next group up is given to other nonprofits (Free Geek is also a nonprofit), and the highest group, called the "Freekbox", short for Free Geek, goes to our "Freeks", also known as our volunteers, who earrn a computer (there are two ways to earn a computer, do 24 hours of work in recieving, recycling, printerland, or testing keyboads, mice, speakers and/or TVs, or learn how to build computers, if you build five computers, the sixth you build is yours if you want). Free Geek takes just about any electronic donations (the one that don't have anything to do with computers get sold in the store) but monitors have so many toxic materials and there are so few places that can take them and enough fees involved in getting them recycled that we charge $7 to take them, anything else we will take for free, although, we won't refuse a donation. If you want more information about Free Geek, you can view the links to the Free Geek locations in Portland and elsewhere in my sig. If you want to donate a computer or just visit with me, and maybe get me to give you a tour, Free Geek is about two or three blocks south of SE Hawthorne on 10th, there is a big red sign painted in the window, you can't miss it, They are open Tuesday-Saturday from 11-7 (I am there on the every they are open from about 1:30-7:00).

When I'm not posting about the Blazers or at Free Geek, there is a good chance that I'm playing chess under my first name, Blaine, on the Free Internet Chess Server (FICS).


----------



## Ed O

[No message]


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

I'm a "Homeschooling Mom-at-Home"

I used to be in the workplace, but now I found my niche:

At home
Being a wife
Being a mom
Teaching my kids
Cooking from scratch
Baking bread
Raising my own chickens for fresh eggs
Having lots of cats
Enjoying country living
Etc.
Etc.
Etc.


----------



## Trader Ed

Hey Gambitnut, anytime you want to get a winning streak in chess going, lets play. I love to play it, and am about 30 years rusty, but am no good. But I have fun.

Cool job Ed. I bet you would be great at law, but I think your job sounds very intriguing.


As for me... I have a job that has been very interesting for over 26+ years. You can say I have had my hands in building the Rose Garden, Key Arena, Washington Soccer Stadium (Otherwise known as Safeco Field), Cleveland Browns Stadium, Ravens Stadium, Puerto Rico's Stadium, and many other sports venues in our country. Also the Statosphere, Luxor pyramid and many casinos in Las Vegas, and many dams and hospitals all over North America, as well as countless high rises and condos. Even the NODECO offshore oil platform in Newfoundland. I get to see new projects and their designs before the groundowrk is even started, so its very fun. I work for Morrow Equipment and have worked in the Engineering Department for over 19 years as a Senior Drafting Tech, and later managed the Department for a few years, then back to project applications, all the while working on great projects for our tower cranes. They are the huge machines on top of the buildings which build most anything concrete and steel. We have lots in Portland right now.

About seven years ago I took another job, promoted within as a National Service Administrator and am in charge of Technical douments in our company. Its a big challenge, but still very fun. Sometimes boring, but never a dull moment.


----------



## Gym Rat

I have the good fortune of watching basketball for a living.


----------



## Trader Ed

wanna trade?


----------



## Gym Rat

Nope... but I don't think you do either! Too many nights away from home.


----------



## Minstrel

I'm in cognitive science and computer science. Perforce, I do web design, I work in artificial intelligence, do some random utility programming when needed, design user interfaces for applications, etc.

"What's cognitive science?" most people ask me. Well, my best answer is that it's a study of the process of consciousness, and all forms of intelligence, whether that be human, animal or computer intelligence. Of course, I haven't spent much time working with animal intelligence...I'm much more intrigued by humans and computers.

And don't you worry about evil artificial intelligences taking over the world and killing/enslaving humans. If the Terminator series of movies didn't give us enough warning of the potential pitfalls, you can bet the Matrix series of movies did! Therefore, all advanced AIs have a fail-safe security: There must be smiling humans around for them to operate. The moment there are no smiles, they cease to operate. Checkmate, evil machines.


----------



## mook

I work out of my home in Boise, Idaho, designing marketing campaigns for a Portland-based auto parts business. We build and sell speedometers and other gauges that go in all sorts of heavy duty equipment and off-road equipment. 

I write/produce flyers, websites, catalogs, telemarketing campaigns, fax broadcasts and other promotions for them. Essentially, my entire aim in life is to produce things that badger others into buying stuff (aka marketing). 

Boring product, interesting job, extremely flexible work environment. 

at least until a cat falls asleep on my lap, in which case I do at times feel a bit confined.


----------



## SLAM

Bum.


----------



## ProudBFan

I work for Intel in system research and development, currently working on stuff so hush-hush I can't even confirm that I'm working.

Funny, but neither can my manager... 

But seriously, I've been with Intel since 1989, when the 16MHz 386 was the hottest thing going. I've worked in motherboard development, modem development, software technology trials, hardware technology compliance (PCI, USB, USB 2.0), advanced handheld platform development (Portable Media Player), video compression standard implementation (H.263, H.264 and their precursors), and handheld 3D development (Direct3D Mobile, coming to a PDA near you!).

My passions outside my work are my family, the Blazers (been a fan since the '77-'78 season), collectible card gaming (Magic: The Gathering), 3D gaming & development (one of my levels is in Id Software's Final Doom product), music (garage bands in high-school/college, even auditioned to sing the national anthem at the RG last season), books (fantasy, primarily), and anything with the words "Lord of the Rings" on it.

PBF


----------



## loyalty4life

Courtesy Clerk at Safeway... Fun, fun, fun. 

Also, I will not be caught dead at a fast food restaurant. "Do you want fries with that?" :sour:


----------



## ripct

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Courtesy Clerk at Safeway... Fun, fun, fun.
> 
> Also, I will not be caught dead at a fast food restaurant. "Do you want fries with that?" :sour:


Hey, now!

Guess y'all know what I do now. 

... I just recently became an owner of a very moderate business.


----------



## Cap

I'm a 3rd year UCLA undergrad who will soon be working full time for an online computer hardware web site call AnandTech. I am currently part time there. 

I'm not a Blazer fan, I'm a Laker fan, just thought I'd pop in.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

I'm a first year Masters student at the University of Maryland, College Park (fear the turtle?). I'm studying aerospace engineering and will start doing research soon, most likely in some sort of rotorcraft (helicopters and the like) technology...


----------



## Trader Ed

Slam..... Yes they were ours

If Praseutagus built them, I would not touch them. :rofl:


----------



## ABM

I am the digital prepress manager for a Fortune 600 company.

I manage a bunch of yahoos that like to get crazy on their Macs, creating various and sundry items, while converting them into color-separations for print.

Of course, I constantly listen to their cultic rants as they expound on the virtues of working on Macs (as opposed to the evil empire of PC's).

But, hey, I ALREADY knew that!


----------



## tlong

I am a retired porn star.


----------



## Skelton

I work in video production.

ABM, I used to be one of those cultists, but now I'm just a multi-platform geek. For multimedia and graphics, Macs still rule (especially G5's!)...but PC's have their place. I use both, but I'll be damned about all the stupid security problems with XP! Gee, how ironic. There's my little taskbar going off right now telling me I have MORE critical updates that I MUST download! Will it ever end?

btw ABM, have any of those guys changed their tune about the Mac with the advent of OS X? I have to say I like X, but it doesn't feel Mac-like any longer. It is a really cool OS though.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Hey Gambitnut, anytime you want to get a winning streak in chess going, lets play. I love to play it, and am about 30 years rusty, but am no good. But I have fun.


Sure, anytime!


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Skelton</b>!
> btw ABM, have any of those guys changed their tune about the Mac with the advent of OS X? I have to say I like X, but it doesn't feel Mac-like any longer. It is a really cool OS though.


It's STILL a Mac.  

OS/X rocks! Multitasking is a snap. We plan to upgrade our entire workflow, and corresponding applications, early next year.

Of course, as a Manager, I have to conform to the Company's system and network and plug a way on a Windows machine..... (albeit, it fast one.) Hence, the incessant ribbings from my guys...


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I am a retired porn star.


That explains your actions at last year's party! :laugh:


----------



## talman

I'm a Senior Systems & Network Administrator for a northwest retail and mail-order catalog company. I'm responsible for the management of my company's servers (Sun, Windows and Linux) and networking hardware (Cisco).
I'm also in the first year of graduate school at PSU getting my MBA.


----------



## Schilly

I post on a web forum...Oh wait you mean what am I supposed to be doing while I get paid. :angel: 

I am co-owner of www.mbxs.com. My poarents and I founded the company 6-1/2 years ago. We started by selling security mail systems from mom and Pops garage. We are now going more in the direction of manufacturing and nationwide distribution.

Pretty boring stuff really, they are just mailboxes for crying out loud. But oh well it's better than punching the clock for someone else.


----------



## SLAM

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> My poarents and I founded the company 6-1/2 years ago.


You're the second person I've met who has poarents, Schilly. I'm establishing a charitable collection as we speak in order to set things right. Hang in there.

SLAM


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> I am the digital prepress manager for a Fortune 600 company.
> 
> I manage a bunch of yahoos that like to get crazy on their Macs, creating various and sundry items, while converting them into color-separations for print.
> 
> Of course, I constantly listen to their cultic rants as they expound on the virtues of working on Macs (as opposed to the evil empire of PC's).
> 
> But, hey, I ALREADY knew that!


As another Mac user ...

:clap:


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I have the good fortune of watching basketball for a living.


Who do you watch basketball for? How did you manage to get that job?


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Who do you watch basketball for? How did you manage to get that job?


She's one of dem high-falutin' TV production execs with ESPN - formerly with the Blazers.


----------



## hasoos

*Currently*

I am working a one year contract testing software at Intel, but unfortunately that is going to end in about 2 months, so I am looking for permanent work, hopefully this time I will be able to get back into IT, which is what my last several jobs were before the big internet economy flop hit.


----------



## Fork

I am in marketing for a large arts organization here in Portland.

Also, I freelance in video production and copywriting.


----------



## gambitnut

*Re: Currently*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> I am working a one year contract testing software at Intel, but unfortunately that is going to end in about 2 months, so I am looking for permanent work, hopefully this time I will be able to get back into IT, which is what my last several jobs were before the big internet economy flop hit.


I was just hearing yesterday that Free Geek needs a Evaluation/Sorting/Testing Coordinator, I'm not sure about IT though.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Skelton</b>!
> 
> btw ABM, have any of those guys changed their tune about the Mac with the advent of OS X? I have to say I like X, but it doesn't feel Mac-like any longer. It is a really cool OS though.


As a long-time Mac fanatic, I have to say, I think OS X is a truly magnificent OS. It still retains plenty of Mac flavor, but adding in the flexibility and power of UNIX, it can easily boast not only the best user friendliness, but also the most powerful OS.

Personally, I think that ever since Jobs got back to running Apple, Apple has really focused itself on innovating really successfully. The only misstep/abomination were those silly colour-splashed motorcycle-helmet shaped iMacs. But the new iMacs with the adjustable screen arm are quite excellent.

And anyone who can indulge in an iPod really should. It's very worth the money, if you have a little to throw away on portable audio.


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> .....And anyone who can indulge in an iPod really should. It's very worth the money, if you have a little to throw away on portable audio.


Yowser!

And for those that want a cool place to (legally) download tunes from, I recommend -->Apple's Site. (Also, Windows-compatible.)


----------



## Trader Ed

Macs rule :rock: We ran them in our department for about 7 years, then I swtiched them to PCs about 5 years ago. :rocket: I still prefer the Mac's. Our Graphic artist just upgraded his machine to a dual processor G5 with dual 17" flt panel screens. Way cool! He has the new 10 OS, but I have not used it yet.


----------



## trifecta

Talk about a diverse group! We have computer guys, management, creative folks, business owners, a little bit of everything.

I used to be part of the computer crowd. Worked at Tektronix in Beaverton and ran the end-user support group for that campus. We predomenently supported PCs on a Banyan network but there were the occasional oasis of Macs here and there. With the advent of Windows 95, I saw the light and also saw that I needed to get out of that industry very quickly.

So, 6 years ago, I turned in my resignation and went to work for one of the major wire houses (stocks, bonds, mutual funds - that kind of thing) and became a financial planner (or back in the day, we were called stockbrokers.) Talk about perfect timing. Nothing like investing all of your clients money at the top of an unprecedented bull market just in time to roll into an equally impressive bear. Talk about inspiring client loyalty! In truth though, I absolutely love it. Essentially, you're your own boss and you get to build your business any way you desire. It's the first career I've had in which I enjoy going into the office each day and (this is sick) find myself thinking about work and clients even while on vacation.


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> ...and (this is sick) find myself thinking about work and clients even while on vacation.


Especially the attractive clients? How inappropriate!


----------



## RoseCity

*Re: Re: OT: What do you Do?*


----------



## trifecta

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Especially the attractive clients? How inappropriate!


It's really sick when you consider my average client age is probably around 60-65!


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Re: Re: OT: What do you Do?*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> 
> Minstrel --- Care to dvell further into your human studys? What kinda degree did you need to do that?


There's actually a Cognitive Science major one can take (though, I don't know if every school has it...it didn't become a big major until the '90s) and get a degree in.

The degree involves courses in computer science, neuroscience, cognitive psychology, and distributed cognition, which is might be described as anthropology from a cognitive perspective: For what *cognitive* reasons did a particular society develop as it did? In some sense, you model the entire society as one, distributed mind...thus, *distributed* cognition.

That's the foundation...then you can mold the major to what you're most interested in: more psychology, or artificial intelligence, game theory, web design and application interfaces (how humans and computers interact falls within the purview of the field), and other things.

It's a fascinating field, plus all the neuroscience classes make you an expert on drugs...quite a boon for a college student.  (I'm kidding...say no to drugs.)


----------



## ABM

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: What do you Do?*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> .......all the neuroscience classes make you an expert on drugs...quite a boon for a college student.  (I'm kidding...say no to drugs.)


In Min's case, just say _know_.


----------



## RoseCity

:laugh: He definetly Knows.

Thanks for sharing Min. I will have to take a look into that. Now - doesn't seem like the job opps are readily avalible for a that major such as a Nursing or something but what kind of work's out there for a Cognitive Science major?


----------



## gambitnut

*Re: Re: Re: OT: What do you Do?*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Everyone's job really fit into their personalitys I see on this forum. I find it very important to get a job I enjoy because of the way work does form you as a person in some ways, it seems.


I was unable to work for quite some time due to medical issues and after I started to get that under control I was finding myself getting really bored and needing to get out and do something. I found this job at Free Geek and I LOVE IT!!!!!! I think it really has done quite a bit to form me as a person!



> Gambitnut --- What quality of PC's(Mac' suck..haha) does a volunteer recieve for their work? Also, How long does the build program take to be able to start building? That sounds pretty cool! If you want, you can PM me. Im checking out the site as we speak.


Sorry if it took a while to reply to you, I had to get home so I could reply on my wonderful and much faster IMac. :nah:

The computers we give to the people who complete 24 hours of work are perfectly good machines and they work fine but we depend on donations and people don't usually donate top of the line computers. They will work with most programs fine though and are perfect for people who just want to play around in Linux or can't afford a computer any other way. They are Pentium II computers with a 300 or 333 MhZ processor, 4-4.9 GB Hard Drive and 96 MB of RAM. In the Build Program, builders build five computers for people in the 24 Hours Program to adopt and then can build their own computer can either use our parts and build a computer to the normal Freekbox specifications or bring in their own parts and build anything they want.

To get into the Build Program you sign up for four hour shifts. Before you can get into the Build itself, you have to either go into Card/Board Sorting, Evaluation and a basic Linux Command Line Class or test out of them. If you don't test out of them but are smart enough to be able to catch on fast, you can do the Card/Board Sorting and Evaluation in one or two four hour shifts each, some people take longer. I believe the Linux Command Line Class takes about one and a half hours. After that you can get into the actual Build Program which has two parts, Building and Quality Control. To complete the Build Program, you must Quality Control four computers and Build five computers after which, the sixth is yours to keep if you want. If you catch on fast and the builder did a good job so there aren't too many problems with the computer, a Quality Control can be done in about a hour and a half, maybe a bit less. If there are problems, it can take a full Build shift. Building a computer takes usually takes at least one build shift, sometimes more if there are lots of problems.

If you have any more questions, let me know.


----------



## FeloniusThunk

Another comp geek here. I majored in linguistics in college and that seems to have helped some parts of programming quite a bit, perhaps similar to what Minstrel has suggessted. Sometimes programmers don't know when they've got too many buttons on a screen, and designers don't know which ones are actually important. This also fits right in with my dream job of writing children's books someday, of course.

And if anyone, by chance, has some code (and would like to share it) to recursively retrieve the ntfs permissions from a windows directory, they could help me hit a deadline Friday...


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> :laugh: He definetly Knows.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Min. I will have to take a look into that. Now - doesn't seem like the job opps are readily avalible for a that major such as a Nursing or something but what kind of work's out there for a Cognitive Science major?


Programmer, Web Designer, Psychologist, bridge to Med School, various research positions in artificial intelligence, technical writer, Cognitive Science professor


----------



## gambitnut

As I was signing up for my shifts next week, I noticed that a reporter from everyone's favorite newspaper is going to be following one of the builders at Free Geek on Tuesday.


----------



## barfo

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> As I was signing up for my shifts next week, I noticed that a reporter from everyone's favorite newspaper is going to be following one of the builders at Free Geek on Tuesday.


Really? A Willamette Week reporter?

barfo


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? A Willamette Week reporter?
> 
> barfo


I really have no idea what everyone's actually is. I was joking about that part. I'm pretty sure the Oregonian makes most people's list of least favorite newspaper.


----------



## RG

OK, Alcohol and Drug counselor. Also do some work with Domestic Violence offenders. Before anyone makes a joke...NO, I've never worked with a Blazer.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> As I was signing up for my shifts next week, I noticed that a reporter from everyone's favorite newspaper is going to be following one of the builders at Free Geek on Tuesday.


Niether the builder they were supposed to follow nor the reporter showed up today. I'll try to find out tomorrow what happened and let you know.


----------



## Fork

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Niether the builder they were supposed to follow nor the reporter showed up today. I'll try to find out tomorrow what happened and let you know.


That sucks. I wish I could say that wasn't typical of a lot of the reporters for the sn.Oregonian.


----------



## gambitnut

I just wanted to let people know that I have edited some of the information in my posts on the first and third pages of this thread. 

On the first page, I took the word "assistant" off my job title!

On the third page, I updated the specifications of the computers from Pentium computers with 200-233 Mhz processors, 3-3.9 GB Hard Drives and 96 MB of RAM to Pentium II computers with 233-266 Mhz processors, 4-4.9 GB Hard Drives and 96 MB of RAM.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> On the first page, I took the word "assistant" off my job title!


Congrats, gambitnut!

Ed O.


----------



## O2K

i donate to the sperm bank


----------



## Minstrel

Congratz from me, too, gambitnut.


----------



## gambitnut

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Nightfly

I'm a radio broadcaster.

I've won many awards for my on-air talents, from production to my speech capabilities. I can read copy like no one else! heh heh heh...

I'm currently in between (real) jobs though... but I am looking like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Playmaker0017

After college and getting my hopes and dreams smashed by the NFL combine, I decided I would get my butt in gear and hit grad school.

I graduated during the worst part of our recession and was at the mercy of the market. 

I took a job with FDC (First Data) and am a Project Manager/Risk Analyst. But I consider myself more of a JOAT (Jack-of-all-trades).

Play.


----------



## Swoosh

For the last two years, I have been working as a Credit Manager for a large footwear/apparel company (you can probably guess the company by my user name  ). Essentially, I'm an account manager, handling the receivables of our top 15 customers (major department stores, sporting goods chains, etc). Prior to that I worked in the same capacity for Seagate Technology in Scotts Valley, CA (near Santa Cruz). It was fun living/working by the beach, but man the cost of living was brutal. Neadless to say, we moved back to the Great NW.


----------



## Terrible

I'm a man of the cloth, but I bet many of you knew that already!:grinning:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'm a Junior at the University of Oregon majoring in Spanish with hopes of one day becoming a high school spanish teacher. If any of you need some help translating documents / interpretation / school work, I could use the references for grad school!

P.S. Gym Rat, please take me along in whatever you do! My dad always told me that if I ever met Arvydas Sabonis that I should speak to him in spanish because of all those years he played in Spain.


----------



## FeloniusThunk

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> I'm a man of the cloth, but I bet many of you knew that already!:grinning:


Great! My wife shops at the Gap and Old Navy all the time. Maybe you can get her a deal.


----------



## Cam*Ron

I'm a Pick-Up Artist. I pick up chicks for a living. Oh and basketball.


----------



## blazerfan4life

I am not working right now..all i am doing now is waiting to get better from Leukemia..:sigh: but before i got sick i was a supervisor for Rite Aid until the boss let me know ( in the hospital) no less that they were letting me go for insurance reasons..what ever that means and when i got better i would have to start all over....and i went to a trade school to become a Radio DJ and well that didn't work out quite the way i wanted...:laugh: everyone who posted it sounds like you love what you do...even the retired porn star...:laugh: so when i do get better i have no idea what i want to do :sigh:


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Niether the builder they were supposed to follow nor the reporter showed up today. I'll try to find out tomorrow what happened and let you know.


Guess who showed up today!


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I just wanted to let people know that I have edited some of the information in my posts on the first and third pages of this thread.
> 
> On the first page, I took the word "assistant" off my job title!
> 
> On the third page, I updated the specifications of the computers from Pentium computers with 200-233 Mhz processors, 3-3.9 GB Hard Drives and 96 MB of RAM to Pentium II computers with 233-266 Mhz processors, 4-4.9 GB Hard Drives and 96 MB of RAM.


The specifications have changed again. We now give people who work for us computers with 300-333 Mhz processors. Everything else is the same.


----------



## bigmansworld

*new guy but*

I coach football/ track at a middle school and im a chaplian at US MARSHALLS OFFICE. also teach power lifting to atheletes in numerous atheletic camps in midwest. during summer. :}


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

I am a multi-line claims adjuster for a mean & nasty miuti-billion dollar insurance company. 

However, due to circumstances beyond my control, my "career" was as a weatherman for the U.S. Navy.


----------



## ABM

I'm in middle management with a Fortune 600 company.


----------



## gambitnut

I just wanted to tell this forum about something exciting that happened recently at Free Geek!

The campaign office of Dennis Kucinich called us and said that he wanted to drop by Free Geek! We, of course, said that was fine so he came last week and I shook his hand! I might have to vote for him now.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> The specifications have changed again. We now give people who work for us computers with 300-333 Mhz processors. Everything else is the same.


Again, two pieces of news from Free Geek.

You can now get a free 366 Mhz computer if you work for us.

As well as being a Build Instructor, I am now also an Evaluation Trainer. I am one of the people who answers questions from the volunteers evaluating the computers to decide if they are good enough for us to keep and try to rebuild. Evaluation Trainers are also in charge of checking the cart before it is taken to the warehouse to make sure the computers we want to keep and the computers we want to recycle are both correctly marked so we don't recycle any high end computers by mistake or waste storage space on computers we won't want to rebuild.


----------



## gambitnut

http://www.freegeek.org/geekfair/


----------



## 4-For-Snapper

I was a kindergarten teacher.

Now I'm unemployed.

You do the math.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> I was a kindergarten teacher.
> 
> Now I'm unemployed.
> 
> You do the math.


If you need something to occupy your time, come to Free Geek!


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Again, two pieces of news from Free Geek.
> 
> You can now get a free 366 Mhz computer if you work for us.
> 
> As well as being a Build Instructor, I am now also an Evaluation Trainer. I am one of the people who answers questions from the volunteers evaluating the computers to decide if they are good enough for us to keep and try to rebuild. Evaluation Trainers are also in charge of checking the cart before it is taken to the warehouse to make sure the computers we want to keep and the computers we want to recycle are both correctly marked so we don't recycle any high end computers by mistake or waste storage space on computers we won't want to rebuild.


The specification have been bumped up again! You can now get a 400-466 Mhz Pentium Pentium II/III with a 6-6.9 GB HD and 128 MB of RAM.


----------



## baler

I work for Xerox (not very exciting) here in the Portland area and own a small but growing business in Sandy, OR. The name of the business is Elite Car Audio and we do just that; Car audio, video, security, installation......you name it. My co-owner is one of the best and most talented installers in the state. Please visit our website and if you ever need anything just let me know (great deals for all BBB members). If you don't live here we will ship it! No sales tax.

Peace.

http://www.elite-caraudio.com


----------



## baler

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> I am not working right now..all i am doing now is waiting to get better from Leukemia..:sigh: but before i got sick i was a supervisor for Rite Aid until the boss let me know ( in the hospital) no less that they were letting me go for insurance reasons..what ever that means and when i got better i would have to start all over....and i went to a trade school to become a Radio DJ and well that didn't work out quite the way i wanted...:laugh: everyone who posted it sounds like you love what you do...even the retired porn star...:laugh: so when i do get better i have no idea what i want to do :sigh:


Hang in there, Leukemia is rough but I'm sure your get better soon. My father-in-law had it two years ago and is in remission now. I'm sure you will be soon, also!


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> I am not working right now..all i am doing now is waiting to get better from Leukemia..:sigh: but before i got sick i was a supervisor for Rite Aid until the boss let me know ( in the hospital) no less that they were letting me go for insurance reasons..what ever that means and when i got better i would have to start all over....and i went to a trade school to become a Radio DJ and well that didn't work out quite the way i wanted...:laugh: everyone who posted it sounds like you love what you do...even the retired porn star...:laugh: so when i do get better i have no idea what i want to do :sigh:


Some more Free Geeks have sprung up in various places, but Spokane isn't one of them, start one up!


----------



## ProudBFan

Guys (& gals),

I'm not trying to be an "a-hole" (as Playmaker so eloquently names it) when I say this, but I just want to caution you all against giving out "too much" information about yourself on the Internet. I am still made to regret, almost on a weekly basis, giving out as much information about myself as I have in the past... after getting caught up in the spirit of comraderie. Sometimes, those comrades are anything but.

Just... be careful.

PBF


----------



## 4-For-Snapper

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Guys (& gals),
> 
> I'm not trying to be an "a-hole" (as Playmaker so eloquently names it) when I say this, but I just want to caution you all against giving out "too much" information about yourself on the Internet. I am still made to regret, almost on a weekly basis, giving out as much information about myself as I have in the past... after getting caught up in the spirit of comraderie. Sometimes, those comrades are anything but.
> 
> Just... be careful.
> 
> PBF


Way to spoil the fun PBF.  

J/K...good advice.


----------



## DrewFix

*what i do*

well, from 18-30 i did what ever i wanted when ever i wanted. no i am not independently wealthy. i just lazed about and dated alot...
now i'm married and i work in a hair salon as a receptionist and going to school to be a stylist. 
...and on that note, what bishops do you go to???


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>4-For-Snapper</b>!
> 
> 
> Way to spoil the fun PBF.
> 
> J/K...good advice.


I agree, good advice, people should be careful about what they tell people about themselves over the internet.

I'll take any chance I get to brag about Free Geek though!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I'm still in high school and I scorekeep adult basketball games here and there. Boy can it get boring...


----------



## AxS50

I am a third year student of the Budapest University of Technology, where I study electrical engineering.


----------



## tlong

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Guys (& gals),
> 
> I'm not trying to be an "a-hole" (as Playmaker so eloquently names it) when I say this, but I just want to caution you all against giving out "too much" information about yourself on the Internet. I am still made to regret, almost on a weekly basis, giving out as much information about myself as I have in the past... after getting caught up in the spirit of comraderie. Sometimes, those comrades are anything but.
> 
> Just... be careful.
> 
> PBF


You mean I shouldn't have told everyone about my career in the porn industry!


----------



## deanwoof

as of now, i have 2 more days left on my internship at Intel. then i go back to UO, my 4th year, working on a sociology degree with a business minor. yeah i'm a loser dunno what i'm going to do with that. i work at the student store when school's in and we've got a bunch of great people that work there. 

renny's and taylor's forever!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary

Well, I go to the U of O, I'm a die hard Beaver fan, and trust me, if you want to remain a Beaver while going to U of O, you have to die very hard. I work at a Church out between Springfield and Eugene doing video productions. You probably have seen our ads on tv if you get Eugene stations. I love what I do, and hope to get into major video productions once I graduate.


----------



## bintim70

I am a legend in my own mind.........................but being an electrician pays the bills.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks

Im a street pharmacist..


----------



## Swerv

I am a Project manager for a playground company


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Swervy...*

Oh, you're a swinger.


----------



## Swerv

lol.......I guess so.....just dont tell the wife


----------



## Iwatas

I'm President of a public company which specializes in cutting edge hardware for things like satellites and aircraft. I work for several thousand people, so on behalf of them I would like to thank the moderators for banning political threads!

My hobbies are building and flying radio controlled aircraft. 

Oh, and I am a proud Mac user!

iWatas


----------



## The Pup

Financial advisor with Big Blue having just landed the proposal of a lifetime. :bbanana: Now only taking referrals....:twocents: so get in while you can....


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Iwatas</b>!
> 
> iWatas


Nice play.


----------



## gambitnut

http://www.oregonlive.com/living/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/living/110484388673550.xml


----------



## CrGiants

New grad, accountant counting bottles of wine for clients.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

Gambitnut,

Terrific article about Free Geek, but I was hoping they would mention you in there. 

I love the idea about the tours. Who knows.....depending on how much time we have in Ptld when we come over for the Bash I might come down and see the place. My son has been wanting to know if he could get a PC there. Are they all desktops or are there laptops, too?


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Gambitnut,
> 
> Terrific article about Free Geek, but I was hoping they would mention you in there.
> 
> I love the idea about the tours. Who knows.....depending on how much time we have in Ptld when we come over for the Bash I might come down and see the place. My son has been wanting to know if he could get a PC there. Are they all desktops or are there laptops, too?


The thing I liked most about the article was, they got almost everything right, that rarely happens.

Yes, the tours are good, especially the ones I give:laugh: , if you or any other person from this forum comes for a tour, I will be sure to personally give it to you, no matter what time you come, even if it isn't one of regulary scheduled times, just tell the people at the front desk you're friends of Blaine.

We do have laptops but we don't have enough of them or enough people to test them to give one out to each volunteer, so we don't give them out at all, we do sell some for cheap in our thrift store though, that would be covered in the tour.

I hope to see some of my friends from here at Free Geek sometime.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

Wow....that sounds terrific. I really hope it will work out for us to come down and visit you there.

Thanks for sharing the article and the info!


----------



## MAS RipCity

I am taking some classes at Linn Benton CC before transferring to UO in the Fall of 05, and I am a Checker at a grocery store as well.


----------



## Schilly

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Courtesy Clerk at Safeway... Fun, fun, fun.
> 
> Also, I will not be caught dead at a fast food restaurant. "Do you want fries with that?" :sour:


Not sure I should be picking on a banned member, but I recently got a life update from this particular dude.....Guess what he's moved on to for a proffesion......


----------



## BlayZa

a professional 'do you want fries with that' person ?

myself im an account manager at our national newspaper advertising bureau , booking press & display advertising , meetings , planning yadda yadda etc etc

all fun n games


----------



## hasoos

*...*

I keep online banking functioning for several financial institutions (about 22% of USA Market Share), unforunately that means I work night shift!


----------



## barfo

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Not sure I should be picking on a banned member, but I recently got a life update from this particular dude.....Guess what he's moved on to for a proffesion......


Blazer dancer? Kremlinologist? 

barfo


----------



## gambitnut

gambitnut said:


> The specifications have been bumped up again! You can now get a 400-466 MHz Pentium Pentium II/III with a 6-6.9 GB HD and 128 MB of RAM.


The specifications keep going up and up! Now you can get a 500-566 MHz Pentium III with a 8-9.9 GB HD! We're now also using an AGP Video Card and PCI Sound Card to go with the PCI Network Interface Card and ISA Internal Modem. We'll be happy to move to PCI Modems as well if we can get enough that work with Linux.

Also, we're about to have another Geek Prom fundraiser.

http://www.freegeek.org/geekprom/


----------



## zagsfan20

Since I never mentioned what I do, I might as well....

By day I'm a 19 year old communications major with aspirations of getting into sports radio or sports journalism.....By night I'm a security guard for the Blazers.....My grandma got me into the Blazers as a little kid and I have been a Rip City Nut ever since, (she hasnt missed a game, whether it be on radio or on TV, since the Blazers existence and had season tickets for nearly 15 years..)

My other sports passion is the Zags.....Both my parents are Gonzaga alum, and a childhood friend plays there......


----------



## hoojacks

Zagsfan... you can be a security gaurd for the Blazers at the age of 19? Really? I'm 19! I'm a big guy! Where do I sign up?


i need a job


----------



## zagsfan20

First you need to get a DPSST certification, then fill out a application which you can get at the Rose Garden.......Then most likely you will get a call, we also work all the concerts, Portland Beavers, Oregon State Beavers and golf tournaments in California......


----------



## Stevenson

I'm a writer. I write a weekly business column for USA Today.com, and have written a number of books, including The Complete Idiot's Guide to the NBA.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

Stevenson said:


> I'm a writer. I write a weekly business column for USA Today.com, and have written a number of books, including The Complete Idiot's Guide to the NBA.


LoL. Complete Idiot's guide to the NBA. LMFAO. Well i guess you need a book for everything if your a complete idiot. Thats cool though. Hook me up with a free copy? :banana:


----------



## cpt.napalm

Graphic Artist for the Air Force down here in the *** end of Alabama, I mean Eglin AFB, FL. I will be getting out here in 6-12 months depending on a few things, if anyone needs a graphic artist with 5 years experience.


----------



## e_blazer1

I'm a land planning consultant. If you need any land sliced and diced into nice marketable parcels, I'm your guy.


----------



## hoojacks

zagsfan20 said:


> First you need to get a DPSST certification, then fill out a application which you can get at the Rose Garden.......Then most likely you will get a call, we also work all the concerts, Portland Beavers, Oregon State Beavers and golf tournaments in California......


Golf tournaments in California? Odd...

But hey, it sounds like a good job.


----------



## tlong

I am paid to make antagonizing posts on internet forums.


----------



## barfo

tlong said:


> I am paid to make antagonizing posts on internet forums.


I am paid to read them.

barfo


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Since it's on the topic, I recently graduated from the U. of Oregon and will officially start working tomorrow.

I'll be translating for Spanish speaking patients at local (Portland area) hospitals through an interpreting agency. After that, and every Thursday, I'll teach a small group of physical therapists some conversational Spanish while helping them out with any sort of medical terminology or simple grammatical and lexical structures.

I'm going to give my former employer (Target) a call today to see if I will be able to transfer up to Portland so that I can work there in the afternoons after doing the translating/teaching jobs.

And on either Fridays or Saturdays I'll be cleaning someone's house in downtown Portland for some extra cash.

Right now I'm a bit nervous about the first two seeing as how I'll be the focal point of both activities and have never really done either of them, but hey, I have to get my feet wet sometime right?

All that said (or typed I guess) you guys will probably start seeing less of me around here for a while. I don't really plan on working at Target past my actual graduation day (June 11) but right after that, I'll be in Mexico for a solid month to visit some family down in Guanajuato, which is a great city/state to visit if you ever want to experience traditional Mexico.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

Wow, SSN....I'm exhausted just reading about all your future plans!!! 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Crazy Fan From Idaho said:


> Wow, SSN....I'm exhausted just reading about all your future plans!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Thanks!

Ideally, I'll only work at Target for 2 months (savin' up for an engagement ring) and the other three for no more than a year and a half. I'm planning on going back to graduate school to get a masters in education.


----------



## sanfranduck

26, went to U of O, Account Supervisor at an ad agency in San Francisco.


go ducks! I see we have a few other alum here.


----------



## white360

Full time student


----------



## LuckyAC

Trader Bob said:


> Hey Gambitnut, anytime you want to get a winning streak in chess going, lets play. I love to play it, and am about 30 years rusty, but am no good. But I have fun.


Yeah, I'm always up for a game of chess too. I haven't played seriously since I moved from France when I was 12, but I am about a 2100 player.


----------



## gambitnut

LuckyAC said:


> Yeah, I'm always up for a game of chess too. I haven't played seriously since I moved from France when I was 12, but I am about a 2100 player.


You're on! My last rating was 1599, but that was a number of years ago and I've still been playing quite a bit since then, just haven't made it to any tournaments, so I think I've gotten better since then, and I was even underrated then if I do say so myself.


----------



## gambitnut

The Geek Fair is coming up again at Free Geek! We close off the street and have food, drinks, movies, many bands, printer smashing, special activities for kids and much more. Geek Fair is July 16th this year, from 1-7. Come on by and check it out.

http://www.freegeek.org/geekfair/index.html

On another note, a computer you earn from us will now come with 192 MB RAM.


----------



## Bookworm

I do shiping and recieving for a Door manufacturer and use to
work at Tektronics..Left 4 months after Menlo lost the bid to
USCO...

Spend time working with horses, and no they aren't going
to the triple crown...Just here and seattle...

also love to play chess


----------



## ABM

Anyone interested in working with me to coordinate a *Blazer Bash IV*?

Based on what i've been reading, I envision an afternoon chess tourny....followed by a pre-game party....followed by the Bash itself in one or more sky boxes.

PM me, if you'd like.

:dpepper: *Go Blazers!!* :dpepper:

:basket: :mob::basket:
:twave:


----------



## mook

might as well update myself. still a marketing stooge by day. 

however, I just finished the rough draft of my first novel! huzzah! tentatively, the title is "I Killed A Lot Of Folks." it's sort of American Psycho meets Forrest Gump. funny but also pretty horrific. 

if you're a little curious, check out a chapter here 
be warned that it's pretty graphic stuff towards the end. 

it's usually frowned upon for the author to come up with his own book cover, but I do a fair amount of graphic design, so I thought I'd give it a crack: 










anyway, I'm hoping to finish revisions this summer. hopefully I'll start recieving rejection letters this fall.


----------



## Leroy131

Chemical Engineer in the Paper Industry


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Student at OSU during the school years, work at freightliner during the summers


----------



## gambitnut

theWanker said:


> might as well update myself. still a marketing stooge by day.
> 
> however, I just finished the rough draft of my first novel! huzzah! tentatively, the title is "I Killed A Lot Of Folks." it's sort of American Psycho meets Forrest Gump. funny but also pretty horrific.
> 
> if you're a little curious, check out a chapter here
> be warned that it's pretty graphic stuff towards the end.
> 
> it's usually frowned upon for the author to come up with his own book cover, but I do a fair amount of graphic design, so I thought I'd give it a crack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I'm hoping to finish revisions this summer. hopefully I'll start recieving rejection letters this fall.


The book sounds great! Be sure to let us know when a publisher picks it up.

I'm sure publishers wouldn't have a problem with authors designing their own covers if they all did it as well as you did.


----------



## zagsfan20

JFizzleRaider said:


> Student at OSU during the school years, work at freightliner during the summers


What do you do at Freightliner? My dads been working there for 25 years...


----------



## crandc

Thanks for the warning, PBF. I was going to say something that on further reflection I will keep to myself for now.
I work in biotechnology. My current gig is a technical writer at a new company. I have mostly worked in quality and am right now a finalist for another position as a senior quality associate, basically means bringing the company in line with FDA regulations. It's a better company and a much shorter commute and still a lot of writing. I meet the director Wednesday and if they offer the gig I'll take it.
I also have two sidelines. As Ms. de Blazer I am internet sportswriter, covering women's sports and NBA. As The Cake Lady I produce custom made desserts (my business card says Custom Made Desserts for birthdays, holidays and gay occasions, pun intended).
Someone said he donated at the sperm bank. Don't know if that was a joke or not, but I was once lab coordinator at The Sperm Bank of California. It started in the early '90s, when fertility places restricted their services to married heterosexual women. It had married clients but was also the first place to provide services to single women and lesbians. So IF the poster was joking, the moral of the story is don't joke about sperm banks when I'm in the chat room or you may hear more than you want to know!
I was once a paid political activist. I also am a gourmet cook, garden, read a lot, take a lot of photos, have Oakland A's season tickets, like symphony, ballet and opera and I am very fond of cats.


----------



## NBAGOD

I've worked for NBA teams going back to 1988....I have a championship ring (from the minor leagues!).....I worked for the Blazers for the better part of a decade. I currently work for an NBA team.


----------



## gambitnut

gambitnut said:


> The Geek Fair is coming up again at Free Geek! We close off the street and have food, drinks, movies, many bands, printer smashing, special activities for kids and much more. Geek Fair is July 16th this year, from 1-7. Come on by and check it out.
> 
> http://www.freegeek.org/geekfair/index.html
> 
> On another note, a computer you earn from us will now come with 192 MB RAM.


We just decided to have another fun contest. I will set up a table and play all challengers at chess. I will charge a few dollars and if you win, you will get a fancy prize yet to be detirmined.


----------



## tlong

ABM said:


> Anyone interested in working with me to coordinate a *Blazer Bash IV*?
> 
> Based on what i've been reading, I envision an afternoon chess tourny....followed by a pre-game party....followed by the Bash itself in one or more sky boxes.
> 
> PM me, if you'd like.
> 
> :dpepper: *Go Blazers!!* :dpepper:
> 
> :basket: :mob::basket:
> :twave:



Dude, I am always willing to party with you guys. However, I will never be caught dead in one of those lousy sky boxes again!


----------



## DrewFix

tlong said:


> Dude, I am always willing to party with you guys. However, I will never be caught dead in one of those lousy sky boxes again!


yeah that's why i didn't go last year, i can't stand the thought of being in a sky box. i can sit at home and watch t.v. with cheaper beer. no fun prizes though. but ya'll are on here even during the bash any way so wat's the big dif?


----------



## gambitnut

DrewFix said:


> yeah that's why i didn't go last year, i can't stand the thought of being in a sky box. i can sit at home and watch t.v. with cheaper beer. no fun prizes though. but ya'll are on here even during the bash any way so wat's the big dif?


I don't go to watch the game, or even to win the prizes, I go to meet my friends.


----------



## DrewFix

gambitnut said:


> I don't go to watch the game, or even to win the prizes, I go to meet my friends.


sorry, that came off a little bitter or jaded i guess. i was only kidding.


----------



## tlong

gambitnut said:


> I don't go to watch the game, or even to win the prizes, I go to meet my friends.


I don't have any friends.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

gambitnut said:


> I don't go to watch the game, or even to win the prizes, I go to meet my friends.


Same here............although if we had a Lithuanian on the team again, things might be different! I got very little visiting done that first time......and all I kept hearing was little snide comments from Wanker about who I watching in my binocs while my husband was sitting next to me with earplugs in reading a vet journal! 

Honestly, it is really terrific getting to meet everyone at the bashes. Problem is, I can never remember everyone's real name. I still call people by their screenname most of the time. And who was it last year that was introducing himself as Mixum? I about died laughing when he said that's who he was!!!! :laugh:


----------



## gambitnut

Crazy Fan From Idaho said:


> Same here............although if we had a Lithuanian on the team again, things might be different! I got very little visiting done that first time......and all I kept hearing was little snide comments from Wanker about who I watching in my binocs while my husband was sitting next to me with earplugs in reading a vet journal!
> 
> Honestly, it is really terrific getting to meet everyone at the bashes. Problem is, I can never remember everyone's real name. I still call people by their screenname most of the time. And who was it last year that was introducing himself as Mixum? I about died laughing when he said that's who he was!!!! :laugh:


I think that was ABM's friend.


----------



## Nightfly

Crazy Fan From Idaho said:


> Same here............although if we had a Lithuanian on the team again, things might be different! I got very little visiting done that first time......and all I kept hearing was little snide comments from Wanker about who I watching in my binocs while my husband was sitting next to me with earplugs in reading a vet journal!
> 
> Honestly, it is really terrific getting to meet everyone at the bashes. Problem is, I can never remember everyone's real name. I still call people by their screenname most of the time. And who was it last year that was introducing himself as Mixum? I about died laughing when he said that's who he was!!!! :laugh:


Mixum wasn't really there.


----------



## The Professional Fan

talman said:


> I'm a Senior Systems & Network Administrator for a northwest retail and mail-order catalog company. I'm responsible for the management of my company's servers (Sun, Windows and Linux) and networking hardware (Cisco).
> I'm also in the first year of graduate school at PSU getting my MBA.


What flavor of Sun server are you using? I work for Sun. Production Planning/Master Scheduling.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

I work for finish cab at freightliner, my dads worked there for 32 years and they have this program for kids going to college during the summer since thats when all the employees seem to take time off :banana:


----------



## handclap problematic

Hmmm, well I am currently working at an awesome plywood mill. It is pretty magical. In fact, I have to go to work here in 5 minutes.....good old graveyard eh. Anyways, I am trying to save up money during the sumemr to go up to OSU this coming year. I will be a mycology major(mushroom biology). I happen to have a photographic memory when it comes to botany and biology and the like. I was an art major and enjoy art very much, but I decided there was no point in getting a degree in fine art......you can just do it. I am also a musician. I play in a group and we are currently recording an album...whenever I have some time I can come into our recording studio. It is going well, kind of mellow and jazzy, yet very beautiful and fresh so far. I am also writing a book right now.....not too far into it really. More details if anyone is relaly interested........
Prunetang


----------



## zagsfan20

JFizzleRaider said:


> I work for finish cab at freightliner, my dads worked there for 32 years and they have this program for kids going to college during the summer since thats when all the employees seem to take time off :banana:


My dads been working down at freightliner for 25 years and my mom worked their for awhile as well...

I just heard on the news they're thinking of folding the manufacturing plant...


----------



## gambitnut

gambitnut said:


> The specifications keep going up and up! Now you can get a 500-566 MHz Pentium III with a 8-9.9 GB HD! We're now also using an AGP Video Card and PCI Sound Card to go with the PCI Network Interface Card and ISA Internal Modem. We'll be happy to move to PCI Modems as well if we can get enough that work with Linux.
> 
> Also, we're about to have another Geek Prom fundraiser.
> 
> http://www.freegeek.org/geekprom/


The specifications are still going way up. Now you can get a 700-866 MHz computer with a 11-19.9 GB HD and 192 MB of RAM for your 24 hours of work!

We are also four days from another Geek Prom fundraiser. The link still works. Same link, different year, different location.

I have also been working on another project at Free Geek, our museum. We've gotten a TRS-80 Model II and a Commodore 64 working so far. If you have any really old computers in your garage, bring them to us. Same goes for any software or other things that go with the old computers.


----------



## alext42083

I watch and write about sports for a living.


----------



## maxiep

Schilly said:


> I post on a web forum...Oh wait you mean what am I supposed to be doing while I get paid. :angel:
> 
> I am co-owner of www.mbxs.com. My poarents and I founded the company 6-1/2 years ago. We started by selling security mail systems from mom and Pops garage. We are now going more in the direction of manufacturing and nationwide distribution.
> 
> Pretty boring stuff really, they are just mailboxes for crying out loud. But oh well it's better than punching the clock for someone else.



Shilly - 

I bought my mailboxes from you! I own a some rentals and decided with a bunch of brick I had left over from building my house that I would build mailbox stands. I ended up buying six of your Columbia models. Now I feel even better about my purchase!


----------



## maxiep

In my bid for the most boring post of this entire thread, I'm a partner in a merchant bank specializing in commercial real estate and retail ventures.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

Finally stopped going to school and started a job about 6 months ago...

Working at Sikorsky Aircraft designing helicopters in Stratford, CT. It's awesome!

No BlackHawk Down references please.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I'm an Instructional Assistant now at an elementary school. This will last for another month and a half, then off to grad school. For about a year, you won't see me around these parts as often.


----------



## Paxil

Crazy Fan From Idaho 

The guy introducing himself as Mixum last year was a friend of mine... he doesn't post on this board... and had no idea who Mixum was. Even if I tried to explain it to him... it wouldn't make much sense to someone who has not witnessed the tirades.


----------



## wastro

I write for The Columbian in Vancouver.


----------



## Paxil

I am a programmer for Boeing.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde

I work for a mortgage company in Portland, OR. Mortgage Galeria. So, if anyone needs a home loan you know where to go. 33rd and NE Sandy, right next to Fantsay* video.

EDIT: * Fantasy


----------



## Minstrel

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Finally stopped going to school and started a job about 6 months ago...
> 
> Working at Sikorsky Aircraft designing helicopters in Stratford, CT. It's awesome!
> 
> No BlackHawk Down references please.


 Damn, that's cool.

I'm doing user interface design for a company that does survellience system DVRs (digital video recorders, not unlike your TiVo). I also kick in programming and technical writing from time to time.

At one time I was doing a lot of web design, and at another time I was doing AI design.

I'm caught up.


----------



## zagsfan20

wastro said:


> I write for The Columbian in Vancouver.


Do you cover sports?


----------



## letsmakeadeal

*Re: new guy but*



bigmansworld said:


> I coach football/ track at a middle school and im a chaplian at US MARSHALLS OFFICE. also teach power lifting to atheletes in numerous atheletic camps in midwest. during summer. :}


then you would have known my dad he was a chaplain at the marshalls service downtown untill 96 when he passed


----------



## endora60

I used to be a stage tech--carpentry, costumes and lights, mostly--at several casinos in Atlantic City and a lot of summer stock theaters on the East Coast.

Now I don't work.

Laurie


----------



## letsmakeadeal

well i am verily new here but i have two great jobs
i work as a voice over voice talent for 
two media gaints in portland and LA

i also coach varsity football for a local highschool and i i do a live podcast for a local colloge football
LC

and dad to two boys


----------



## soonerterp

Document prep, production and bindery (institutional, not retail).

My favorite perk: I get to play with stuff like Photoshop and whatnot and get paid for it.

Message board crap gives me an excuse to keep doing something I used to do a lot more -- write. I don't have the patience or really enough me time to maintain a blog that would at least be interesting.


----------



## Scarlett Black

maxiep said:


> In my bid for the most boring post of this entire thread, I'm a partner in a merchant bank specializing in commercial real estate.


Most boring, eh? Hardly. I work in a law office. I am not a lawyer, although that doesn't mean that friends and relatives don't ask me for free legal advice.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> I work for a mortgage company in Portland, OR. Mortgage Galeria. So, if anyone needs a home loan you know where to go. 33rd and NE Sandy, right next to Fantsay* video.
> 
> EDIT: * Fantasy


Actually, I am looking for a loan. But there's something about NE Sandy that concerns me... can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## zagsfan20

SheedSoNasty said:


> Actually, I am looking for a loan. But there's something about NE Sandy that concerns me... can't quite put my finger on it.


Is it the hookers on the street corner? Or the porno shop kitty corner from the elementary school?


----------



## Schilly

zagsfan20 said:


> Is it the hookers on the street corner? Or the porno shop kitty corner from the elementary school?


Sounds like you've got it pretty well scoped out.


----------



## sa1177

Schilly said:


> Sounds like you've got it pretty well scoped out.


Sketchy spot that's for damn sure!


----------



## zagsfan20

Schilly said:


> Sounds like you've got it pretty well scoped out.


My cousin lives out that way, sometimes when I leave his house late at night you seem some shady folks...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

zagsfan20 said:


> Is it the hookers on the street corner? Or the porno shop kitty corner from the elementary school?


Could be a combination of those things.


----------



## gambitnut

Another exciting piece of Free Geek news, CNN is coming to Free Geek today!!! They're doing some sort of special on open source software.


----------



## gambitnut

gambitnut said:


> http://www.freegeek.org/geekfair/


Geek Fair 6 tomorrow!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I'm in TV/Sports Broadcasting. I get to watch sports for a living. Can't complain.


----------



## LameR

I'm boring. I'm basically just a student (senior in high school), although I work some odd-jobs fairly frequently for the summer. Built a fence last week.


----------



## hoojacks

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'm in TV/Sports Broadcasting. I get to watch sports for a living. Can't complain.


I hate/love you.


How do I get that gig? ;___;


----------



## Stevenson

I'm a "recovering attorney."

These days I write an online small business column, small business books, and go out on the lecture circuit speaking about that stuff.


----------



## Rob Allen

I help car dealers store & retrieve electronic copies of their invoices and other documents. The company I work for is the #1 supplier of computer systems and related services for car dealers.


----------



## mook

figured I'd post an update. 

still pimping my novel: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/14...1_1/102-1683915-0888115?redirect=true&ie=UTF8

still pimping my soul as a marketing stooge by day.

my new evening pimp is a small business the wife and I are developing. I put together some software that makes it easy for you to enter all your family recipes, plus addresses, birthday calendar, biographies, etc, and then print a family recipe book. next christmas you could give out the family recipe books to all your friends and bored acquaintances. 

the cool thing about our software is that there are 40 different templates to choose from in the software. 

religious? pick the "Church Stained Glass" template, and your recipe book will feature lots of pretty stained glass christian images throughout. 

patriotic? pick the "American Flag template." 

Mexican? pick the "Aztec" template.

gay? pick the "Rainbow" template. also works for multicultural oriented, children and people who just happen to like rainbows. 

you can add your own photos of recipes, and also include photos with the biographies. 

our business plan is to go live with product in about a month and a half. crossing our fingers.


----------



## barfo

mook said:


> the cool thing about our software is that there are 40 different templates to choose from in the software.
> 
> religious? pick the "Church Stained Glass" template, and your recipe book will feature lots of pretty stained glass christian images throughout.
> 
> patriotic? pick the "American Flag template."
> 
> Mexican? pick the "Aztec" template.
> 
> gay? pick the "Rainbow" template. also works for multicultural oriented, children and people who just happen to like rainbows.
> 
> you can add your own photos of recipes, and also include photos with the biographies.
> 
> our business plan is to go live with product in about a month and a half. crossing our fingers.


You don't seem to have mentioned the "Blazers" template.

barfo


----------



## mook

barfo said:


> You don't seem to have mentioned the "Blazers" template.
> 
> barfo


thought about it, but you know how sports teams are with their logos. next thing you know, I gotta pay royalties. besides, I'm mostly marketing to the matriarch of the family. 

however, maybe there's room for the Shawn Kemp template. he's rich as hell, and not only does the man like food, he's got five or six families. I could build in a ho-tracker, and add a box of free mirrors that he could glue to the back of his cookbooks to snort coke off of. he's probably so high right now that I could tell him it's $123,000 software and he wouldn't argue.


----------



## gambitnut

Did anybody see the top story on Fox 12 News at 10? Sad news. Somebody broke in to Free Geek early this morning and stole thousands of dollars of computers and computer parts. It will be on every local newscast at 11 if you missed it at 10. Mostly laptops and laptop RAM. If anybody tries to sell you any laptops with the Ubuntu distro of Linux installed on them, let me know. What kind of person steals computers from a non-profit that gives them away?


----------



## Yega1979

Can I chime in about Macs? WAY OVER-RATED! A G5 costs over 2500 dollars, and you can get the same processing power on a PC for 1,500 less! As a stand alone machine, I guess they are fine, but they don't play nice in a Windows server environment unless you shell out thousands more for third party programs like Dave or extreme IP.

It's also an obstacle for most publishing companies that most techs are 'afraid' of Macs, even though they are actually simplier than PCs.

I think Macs have these reps as being good for graphic design and publishing because of the rep they carried over from 10 years ago, but I don't think they are superior at that anymore.


----------



## bodyman5001

Minstrel said:


> I'm in cognitive science and computer science. Perforce, I do web design, I work in artificial intelligence, do some random utility programming when needed, design user interfaces for applications, etc.
> 
> "What's cognitive science?" most people ask me. Well, my best answer is that it's a study of the process of consciousness, and all forms of intelligence, whether that be human, animal or computer intelligence. Of course, I haven't spent much time working with animal intelligence...I'm much more intrigued by humans and computers.
> 
> And don't you worry about evil artificial intelligences taking over the world and killing/enslaving humans. If the Terminator series of movies didn't give us enough warning of the potential pitfalls, you can bet the Matrix series of movies did! Therefore, all advanced AIs have a fail-safe security: There must be smiling humans around for them to operate. The moment there are no smiles, they cease to operate. Checkmate, evil machines.



You sound like a freaking genius and all but I have to point out one major flaw in your logic. My boss is an evil freaking snake. He could smile, shake your hand and stick a knife in your throat in the same gesture. So, this leads me to believe that even if the machines themselves weren't evil they could be used in evil ways by evil men. 

Checkmate this! :cheers: 

I work on automobiles for a living by the way.


----------



## OntheRocks

Recording Engineer / Professional Singer


----------



## crandc

Gambitnut, I did not hear the news, being out of state, but I am so sorry. Unfortunately there are some real (blanks) in this world - any accurate term would be disallowed by the mods.


----------



## gambitnut

To lift my spirits, and maybe those of others here, I wanted to post some good news.


----------



## blazerboy30

I'm a mechanical/electrical/controls engineer for a large search engine company.


----------



## Nightfly

Huray for Radio.


----------



## gambitnut

We have some new posters here, so I think it is time to bump this again.

Geek Fair is coming again on July 21st.


----------



## Stepping Razor

I'm not a new poster but it looks like I never posted in here, so...

I am a late-stage PhD student in US History -- done with everything except my bleeping dissertation, which is dragging on *forever.* Hopefully I'll finish by next summer. I'm also directing history content development for an education-focused internet startup.

Stepping Razor


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I just got a job as a middle school Spanish teacher.


----------



## Minstrel

Stepping Razor said:


> I'm not a new poster but it looks like I never posted in here, so...
> 
> I am a late-stage PhD student in US History -- done with everything except my bleeping dissertation, which is dragging on *forever.* Hopefully I'll finish by next summer. I'm also directing history content development for an education-focused internet startup.


Ah ha, this explains your rather huge knowledge of history illustrated in various political posts. Many of your posts could probably suffice as a Ph.D. dissertation!


----------



## Stepping Razor

Minstrel said:


> Ah ha, this explains your rather huge knowledge of history illustrated in various political posts. Many of your posts could probably suffice as a Ph.D. dissertation!


Yeah I think it would be good for my career if my new motto was, "less posting in the OT forum, more 'posting' in chapter 4 of my diss..."

Stepping Razor


----------



## Resume

I am working on a degree for Information Technology (and or equivilent certifications) and currently I am in sales which I find exciting but not steady enough.


----------



## gambitnut

Today is Geek Fair! Come on over! Tons of geeky events!


----------



## majic_sean

I graduated from MHCC with a Television Production degree. Now I am looking for work. I was thinking about trying to intern in the Rose Garden TV area.

Here's a link to some of my stuff
http://www.youtube.com/theonlyandone
and the infamous H2Orange
http://sldigitaldesign.com/h2orange.html


----------



## MARIS61

gambitnut said:


> Today is Geek Fair! Come on over! Tons of geeky events!


Couldn't make it up there, hope to next year.

Good turnout today?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

MARIS61 said:


> Couldn't make it up there, hope to next year.
> 
> Good turnout today?


:no:


----------



## stupendous

I work at a public relations agency in Portland doing online marketing.


...and I write my NBAnoise.com blog - pro bono.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

majic_sean said:


> I graduated from MHCC with a Television Production degree. Now I am looking for work. I was thinking about trying to intern in the Rose Garden TV area.
> 
> Here's a link to some of my stuff
> http://www.youtube.com/theonlyandone
> and the infamous H2Orange
> http://sldigitaldesign.com/h2orange.html


How is Mr. Jack Schomer doing? Tell him hi!


----------



## Nightfly

majic_sean said:


> I graduated from MHCC with a Television Production degree. Now I am looking for work. I was thinking about trying to intern in the Rose Garden TV area.
> 
> Here's a link to some of my stuff
> http://www.youtube.com/theonlyandone
> and the infamous H2Orange
> http://sldigitaldesign.com/h2orange.html


When did you graduate?

There's a chance we might know each other.


----------



## Nightfly

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> How is Mr. Jack Schomer doing? Tell him hi!


Jack is the man.

As is JD.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I'm still in touch with JD. We get together every now an then. Jack and JD are great people.


----------



## Nightfly

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'm still in touch with JD. We get together every now an then. Jack and JD are great people.


I've been known to have a beer once or twice with Mr. Kiggins as well.

Did you know that JD has a myspace page? That never fails to make me chuckle.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Nightfly said:


> I've been known to have a beer once or twice with Mr. Kiggins as well.
> 
> Did you know that JD has a myspace page? That never fails to make me chuckle.


Did you go to school out there?


----------



## Nightfly

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Did you go to school out there?


Certainly did. Class of 2006 (Sort of).

I'm guessing you did as well. When were you out there?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I graduated the TV program back in 99. What do you do?


----------



## Nightfly

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I graduated the TV program back in 99. What do you do?


See my signature.

PM me if you'd like more details. (I'd rather not share all publicly.)


----------



## majic_sean

haha, I know both of those guys pretty good. Never had a beer with any of them though 

I'm going in to talk to Jack on monday about complications concerning my degree.

Hey HWC, did you go through the TV program there?


----------



## BlayZa

BlayZa said:


> a professional 'do you want fries with that' person ?
> 
> myself im an account manager for our national newspapers , booking press & display advertising , meetings , planning yadda yadda etc etc
> 
> all fun n games


time for an update!

still with the same organisation (but maybe not for much longer) but in a different capacity. I'm currently a Senior Media Analyst - basically I go and talk to ad agencies about advertising , new options , latest research etc


----------



## TheBlueDoggy

Been in tech support call centers for the past 9 years mostly, both as a grunt and most recent years in supervisor and management roles. Started my own business selling and repairing radio electronics earlier this year, but decided to get off my butt and go do something challenging so I'm in the process of enlisting in the military right now. Unfortunately, I realized a little too late that I was joining up just as the Blazers big "first step towards another championship" season is coming up. Damnit!


----------



## Miksaid

Now a sophomore at UC San Diego. Spreading Blazer love. Surrounded by Laker fans though, but I defend our honor well.


----------



## Tortimer

I was a MIS manager for a Japanese company in Hillsboro Oregon. I quit about 8 years ago and moved to the coast because my wife got a promotion and the Japanese company was closing their facility. I have a computer science degree from UO and have worked in the computer field for over 30 years. I now stay home baby sit my grandkids. My wife still works and is the manager of a Soc. Sec. office. 

I saw 30+ games the Blazers first year and bought season tickets for the 2nd year. I let them go back when I moved to the coast about 8 yeras ago. It would be hard to go to the games but I'm thinking about buying season tickets again. Maybe try and get a half season ticket or buy a smaller package if they offer any. Walton was always my favorite Blazer. Was a big fan of Walton and followed his college career before we even had a chance to draft him. We had two great teams the 77 championship team and the Drexler/Porter/Kersey/Buck teams. I know lot of people like the Whitsitt teams but I never did. Sure I wanted them to beat the Lakers and get to the championship but didn't like any of the star players from those teams. I think we have a great chance with the group of winning and I like almost everyone on the team. KP has done a great job of getting good players with good character. It's going to be a fun time watching the Blazers again even though we will need to be patience. Sorry about the long post.


----------



## gatorpops

Amazing! Ed O, a Lawyer, (I think) speachless and unable to explanine himself. Wow! :biggrin: 


However I on the other hand do nothing and that is why I have time to spend on this board. Retired Shipping Cordinator for a local particle board mill for 38 years.

gatorpops


----------



## MrWonderful

I am adjunct at a local Portland-area college, when I feel like working. Since my area of expertise is kind of arcane, I probably shouldn't say any more than that.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

I'm a technical writer in Beaverton.


----------



## cpt.napalm

I am a graphic artist for Adams Screenprint in Sherwood. I design T-Shirts. So if you ever need any shirts done up come see me.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Is it true that HAP is a professional male stripper? That would explain alot!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I sit on my *** all day!


----------



## LameR

Student-athlete at George Fox.


----------



## gambitnut

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Is it true that HAP is a professional male stripper? That would explain alot!


I thought that was tlong (TLo).


----------



## GOD

After getting my degree in business admin and working for a few years in a job I hated, I decided that office work was not for me. Last year I went back to PSU and am now finishing up a BS in general science, after which I will get my masters in teaching. I would like to teach middle school science.

But right now I am over my head in a condensed chemistry course. Interesting, but more intense and difficult than any course I have ever taken.


----------



## sabas4mvp

Journalism major at U of O. I'm not sure if I will end up doing PR or advertising.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Student at OSU. Going into my last year getting a BS in Accounting with an option in Marketing and a minor in ethnic studies.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

Miksaid said:


> Now a sophomore at UC San Diego. Spreading Blazer love. Surrounded by Laker fans though, but I defend our honor well.


hey nice, im over at SD state. not too many blazer fans. but people will be jumping on the bandwagon soon.


----------



## Miksaid

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> hey nice, im over at SD state. not too many blazer fans. but people will be jumping on the bandwagon soon.


Oh wow, I think that makes us the only two Blazer fans in Socal. State, huh? Hook me up with the party scene, buddy. And the ladies! You've got it made. I go to state every once in a while to see some shows. But seriously, I hear the ladies there are mighty fine. Contrary to popular belief, the ones at my school aren't that bad though. San Diego rocks. You might have heard me scream when we won the lotto. I made sure the entire city heard it.

PS. We should be facebook friends.


----------



## mobes23

The bad news is that I'm a lawyer, the good that I'm inhouse at a biotech company in the Seattle area that's developing cancer cures/treatments. Huh, the Seattle part is also bad news because I have to listen to Sonics fans whine all the time (well, at least for another season.) Much as I hate 'em, it'll be a bummer if the NW loses the Sonics.


----------



## crandc

I am a tech writer for a large biotech company in the Bay Area.

On the side, cover NBA for outsports.com (sports Web site oriented to GLBT audience) and have a small business creating custom made desserts.


----------



## MARIS61

Nice prediction from your column last year: 

_The Portland Trail Blazers are going through major rebuilding. They have talent but are rawer than sushi._

Might as well reprint it for this season and next.


----------



## crandc

Thanks, Maris, for reading. But I already predicted Blazers would be a playoff team next year. Here


----------



## MARIS61

Thanks for the up to date link. Was that prediction before the Zach trade?


----------



## drexlersdad

I am the stage manager/steward for a 100 man crew at times. We provide labor for a few different venues here in New Hampshire, setting up lights/sound/video/set/etc, for basically every touring band/play/musical/etc, that comes through. I work 20 hour days sometimes, so it is nice to come home and check the board, to see if any of the rumors ever come true. (they don't).


----------



## BlayZa

Well, no sooner do I update my current position - its all changing again! I'll be resigning in a few days to be an accnt manager at one of the largest media companies in Australasia =] 

gonna increase my income by about 50%, cant wait!


----------



## crandc

MARIS61 said:


> Thanks for the up to date link. Was that prediction before the Zach trade?


The article was written immediately after the Finals, Maris. Note it said the Blazer would "presumably" add Oden.


----------



## lyleb123

:fire: I am an early riser @AM ish to stock your favorite supermarket with the food of the gods; CHIPS.
Frito Lay: the fun snack ffod company.


----------



## zagsfan20

I'm a college student who works security for concerts and sporting events throughout the Portland metro area and also works nights at UPS in the warehouse monotonously handling packages so that it pays for my school.


----------



## Nate4Prez

I finished school at Portland Community College in with a business management degree last March. I moved to AZ and I am now the store manager of a sports fan store, I watch a lot of ESPN and constantly remind Suns fans of the 1990 playoffs, the 1992 playoffs, and the 1999 playoffs. As you might imagine I don't have a lot of return customers. I plan on opening up my own store next March, selling Snow Cones. Any investors?


----------



## Paul Allen

I work in Marketing/Sales for local craft brewery...yum


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

I am anonymous! But I will say this much- I gamble!


----------



## Fork

Paul Allen said:


> I work in Marketing/Sales for local craft brewery...yum


Need any freelance tasters?

I work for an ad agency, editing TV commercials and doing motion graphic design.


----------



## gambitnut

I know this is late notice, I meant to mention it before but forgot, anyway, Free Geek is having a holiday party on Saturday starting at 8 pm. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

HAP..........are you still a Stripper?


----------



## wizmentor

Physics Professor at EOU.

For fun, I follow the Blazers, play Magic: the Gathering and WoW card games,
occasionally I play chess and backpack. My latest obsession is learning about triathlon so I coach my 10 year old son, who's already done a sprint:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bq756KNj5Z8


----------



## wizmentor

EHL said:


> I'm not a Blazer fan, I'm a Laker fan, just thought I'd pop in.


Forgive them Father, for they know not what they do :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE

I do what you thought I did!










HOWIE Hoopawitz :biggrin:

Read my Stuff! :yay:


----------



## Driew

I am a student at the University of Oregon (GO DUCKS!!) majoring in Pre-Business with an emphasis on accounting and a minor in computer science.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I just made a huge career change and I thought you guys might want to know. ZachAddy got me on his show Bones! Look for me next week!


----------



## Nightfly

If anyone cares...

I'm presently a disk jockey hosting evenings on KITI-FM and AM in Centralia, Washington.

http://www.live95.com


----------



## e_blazer1

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I just made a huge career change and I thought you guys might want to know. ZachAddy got me on his show Bones! Look for me next week!


Hmmm. Are you playing the corpse?


----------



## MrJayremmie

> I just made a huge career change and I thought you guys might want to know. ZachAddy got me on his show Bones! Look for me next week!


Sweet man! Congratulations!

Anyway, I'm a student and a waiter.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

e_blazer1 said:


> Hmmm. Are you playing the corpse?


I'll be the corpse with the JR Rider jersey on.


----------

